# Beautiful vintage Omega



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Found this beauty while on my daily horological trawl.

1940 Omega Calatrava. Calibre 30T2 handwinding. 37.5 mm.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

no Swiss Made on the dial, plus the condition of the dial and hands, makes me suspicious it could be a bitsa. A damn fine looking bitsa, but I would like to see the model number inside the case back and verify it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> no Swiss Made on the dial, plus the condition of the dial and hands, makes me suspicious it could be a bitsa. A damn fine looking bitsa, but I would like to see the model number inside the case back and verify it


 It probably is. The owner admitted to the fact that the dial was refinished.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the dial and the hands look great, and as long as he was honest about them being refurbed or replaced then that's all good. The case looks period to the movement - staybrite was an early version or trade name of Stainless Steel


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I think the dial and the hands look great, and as long as he was honest about them being refurbed or replaced then that's all good. The case looks period to the movement - staybrite was an early version or trade name of Stainless Steel.


 Here's another from around the same.period










No "Swiss Made" either ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Old Omegas either have Swiss or Swiss Made but I have seen many pre - 1940's with nothing, mind you redialling has been going on for many decades.

The suspect Calatrava is a dial hand combination I haven't seen before on this model, in fact the dial doesn't make sense at all having two chapter rings with the outer one obviously designed for seconds and yet it has a continuous seconds subdial.

I don't even think it is a refinished dial looks like it is a made up design to me


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks fantastic. Bitsa or not, very pleasing dial design.


----------



## DoraJ.Snapp (Sep 28, 2020)

looking very different i am also using it but in this design i think if design are in square shape to look more attractive but still looing good.


----------

